# Wild Goose Pastrami



## indaswamp (Dec 31, 2018)

It's time...

Had 6 fresh goose breasts from a recent hunt in Kansas that I needed use. I love Hank Shaw's recipe:
https://honest-food.net/goose-pastrami-recipe/

Only change I make is the smoking; I hold low and slow to get a good smoke on them before finishing @145* INT.

Weighed the meat and I have 2# of goose meat, 6 breasts...







Weighed out the kosher salt and cure I needed then multiplied the rest of the cure ingredients by 3, whizzed them in the spice grinder.





Sprinkled about 1/2~3/4 TBSP on each side of each breast 







and rubbed it in good, then put them in ziplock bags.







Put 3 to a bag, inda fridge for about 36 hours. Plan to smoke them some time Weds.







See y'all in a coupe days....


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2018)

OH! This is gonna be Good!

 watching!


----------



## oberst (Dec 31, 2018)

I need every detail on this.  As specific as possible. I am a big goose hunter and am looking for ways to maximize these spectacular birds!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 31, 2018)

oberst said:


> I need every detail on this.  As specific as possible. I am a big goose hunter and am looking for ways to maximize these spectacular birds!


No problem oberst...

I've been making this since hank Shaw posted his recipe. It is a fantastic way to utilize these big goose breast. It is very straight forward...weigh the meat. Use 1.134g of cure #1 per pound of goose breast meat and 22g Kosher salt per pound. For each two breasts I use, I double the rest of the curing rub ingredients. Add it all to my spice grinder and pulverize it into a fine powder to mix it up good. Evenly distribute as best you can which is about 1/2~3/4 TBSP per each side, a little over 1 TBSP per breast. Massage in real good, place in bag and put in fridge to cure. You can let them go for 3 days if need. I'll keep you updated when I prep them for the smokehouse....


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 31, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> OH! This is gonna be Good!
> 
> watching!


Yes it is Sonny! This is a very good recipe!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 2, 2019)

Pulled the goose breasts out of the cure this morning. Rinsed, patted dry, on raised grate to form a pellicle. 






Will dip in brandy, then coat in 50/50 ground corriander and Black pepper. Then inda smokehouse to amoke. More pics. later...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 2, 2019)

Go time!

Pellicle formed:






Dipped in Brandy...






To do so, I poured about 1/3cup of brandy on a plate then placed each breast on the plate, turning once while massaging the brandy over the entire breast.






Coated each side with the 50/50 coriander and Black pepper rub....I used about 3/4~1 TBSP per side. I like a thick rub on the goose pastrami. Total I used 5 TBSPS of both coriander and BP.







All done, then in the smokehouse @130* for 3~4 hours for good smoke penetration...






Up close pic.





The breasts have been in the smokehouse for about an hour now. More pics. later....


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 2, 2019)

Woo-Hoo!
Brandied Goose Boo---Breasts!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 2, 2019)

About 3.5 hours @130*... bumping the smokehouse up to 160* to finish @ 145* INT.






INT is @121*...almost done!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 2, 2019)

Done!











I ate 1/2 of a breast when they cooled off...soooooo gooooood!!!!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks like Yummie, Yummie, yummie, yummie, Yummie, yummie, Yummie! :D


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 3, 2019)

I did some last year can't remember whose recipe it was it was on the forum. Did you post some last year?
Anyway they we awesome and these sure look awesome as well.

Warren


----------



## dls1 (Jan 3, 2019)

Great job, indaswamp, and well deserving of a like.

I've used the same recipe a few times when I find my self in possession of goose breasts, which isn't often, with excellent results.

Another one of my favorites of Hanks is for a German smoked goose breast known as "Spickgans". Have you ever tried it?
*https://honest-food.net/smoked-goose-breast-recipe/ *


----------



## checkdude (Jan 3, 2019)

I am so doing this! I have no access to goose but am going to use turkey breast. Should be good.was at a butcher less then 2 hrs ago. Wish I seen this sooner . Awe well - back in the car I go. If things go according to plan will post my results.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 3, 2019)

Will be absolutely fine using turkey breast.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> I did some last year can't remember whose recipe it was it was on the forum. Did you post some last year?
> Anyway they we awesome and these sure look awesome as well.
> 
> Warren


Yep. That was me...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for the likes fellas...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2019)

dls1 said:


> Great job, indaswamp, and well deserving of a like.
> 
> I've used the same recipe a few times when I find my self in possession of goose breasts, which isn't often, with excellent results.
> 
> ...


Never tried it....Have you?


----------



## dls1 (Jan 4, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Never tried it....Have you?



Yes, I've done it. Four or five times, I believe. It's excellent, especially with the optional pre-soak in "peaty" Scotch. If you have any goose breasts left, you should give it a try.


----------



## 275 (Jan 14, 2019)

Sounds great, no geese here but reckon it might work with our mountain duck. Only two months till duck season here.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

Should work well with duck...


----------

